
Twitter Launches on Windows 10 Mobile - mwadams
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/03/16/announcing-twitter-for-windows-10-on-mobile/
======
GoldDigger
Okay so that's how I decided to stick with my Windows phone forever.

